# splitting new CC and Classic - a question



## Califdan (Dec 20, 2017)

Operating System: Not system dependent
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Question not version dependent

I have a large LR7 Classic catalog (> 80,000 images occupying > 3tb image storage) which is where I do my LR work.  Within this catalog I have a couple of dozen collections that are synced with the cloud allowing me to see/edit those images with LR Web and the LR/CC Mobile App on my phone (android).  

I have also installed the new LR/CC (cloud centric) produce on my desktop but did not have it convert my entire catalog.  When I use the LR/CC product on my desktop I can see, edit and manage the images in the cloud that got there from my synced LR7 collections.  If I make a change to one any of those images in the CC desktop or CC mobile app, the change migrates back to my LR7 catalog.

How can I de-link these two environments?  I want to play and get familiar with the new Cloud based ecosystem but in doing so I don't want that "playing"  to affect images in my LR7 catalog.  Any ideas will be greatly appreciated.

thanks -- Dan


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2017)

You can't "de-link" them unless you turn off syncing in Classic, which is probably not want you want to do. I deal with that issue by having a couple of collections of what are effectively test images, i.e. no real "value", which I sync. So if I want to "play", e.g. maybe testing something out in one of the LRCC apps, I do it using some of the images in the "test" collections. It's worked OK so far.


----------

